# JDOM in Eclipse importieren



## Dorchen (30. März 2004)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu in Eclipse und will die Klassen von JDOM nutzen.
Wie/Wo binde ich die jdom.jar ein, damit ich die Klassen in meinem Programm importieren kann?


----------



## Dorchen (30. März 2004)

*Rhetorische Frage.*

Hab die Antwort auf meinen Beitrag zu JDOM in Eclipse selbst gefunden:
Projekt->Properties-> in Java Build Path: Add extern jar ->Pfad auswählen, fertig.

Vielleicht helfe ich damit anderen, die sonst noch ewig suchen müssten.


----------

